# Brother 970 row counter-add on



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, we have a 970 and often the electronics are not needed. 

What do you guys use for a row counter? We came up with an idea to either seat a regular one by adding screws to the body so it sits on the body just like on the older models, or have it attached, removable, onto a body that sits secure on the machine.

Do you think anyone would be interested, if we offered these for sale?

Your input is very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just bought a second 970 and someone has fixed a normal Brother row counter onto the plastic back part of the body of the machine. I think that they have done it by using two screw heads and although it seems that I maybe able to remove it.....like on another brother model.....I haven't tried in case I can't get it back on. It doesn't effect putting the machine back in it's case so there seems no point in trying to remove it. The knitleader lever activates the row counter and it is ideal if you don't need to use the electronics in the machine.

On my original 970 I used to use a Kntmaster row counter that stands up high on a metal stand..... something like a round road sign....I don't know how to describe it. You don't see these that often and it wasn't the best of ideas but better than nothing. I only used bluetack to hold it onto the machine and it was only good for a short time such as doing swatches. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Brother did make a row counter for the 970, that fits around the tool well. I was lucky enough to get one, but they are RARE!

I think 970 owners would be delighted to be able to purchase a manual row counter for their machines. I know if I didn't already have one, I'd buy one in a nanosecond.

Here are photos of what mine looks like, so you can see the construction.

RuthFromOhio


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Ruth, thanks for posting the pictures. I had never seen the row counter attached to the 970. I hate having to turn on the console to use the machine, and besides, the light is dim and the screen is hard to see. Okay, part of this is my fault...I am having an eye exam this morning <G>


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I too have the row counter made for the machine as an extra. I bought it from Newtons. It comes with a metal plate and was not expensive.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine is the same row counter but sits flush on the back of the machine in the same way that it would on any other Brother model.


----------



## snellinghouston (Jul 9, 2013)

I, too, have a basic row counter that came in an e-bay purchase as an extra. Never taken it out of the bag. So I guess I could DH to drill holes for two screws and just hook this on? My concern would be hitting electronics inside the casing? Can anyone foresee this being a risk?
Sue in Texas where it is VERY hot knitting!!!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

snellinghouston said:


> I, too, have a basic row counter that came in an e-bay purchase as an extra. Never taken it out of the bag. So I guess I could DH to drill holes for two screws and just hook this on? My concern would be hitting electronics inside the casing? Can anyone foresee this being a risk?
> Sue in Texas where it is VERY hot knitting!!!!!


I would definitely remove the back casing to check what is underneath first. It isn't worth wrecking a brilliant machine just to get a manual row counter. Mine is placed 2 1/4" away from the tool box on the left hand side....it sits flat on the surface of the machine and is level along the front edge with the casting of the machine. I hope that you can understand this.


----------



## snellinghouston (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks - I never thought through the mechanics of putting the screws in place, in the first place - I would have to take the casing off to use a nut or bolt inside to hold the screw firmly - DUH - sometimes we do need someone to state the obvious - thank you Susieknitter, for making me think this through PROPERLY!!!


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi if this is a brother counter it needs to be mounted on a stand. Will not work flush as the knitleader tripper is used for counting.

Guess we will manufacture one or two and see how it goes.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is mine and as I said before it is completely flush and there is no problem with the knitleader lever activating it.


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the pic. This does lok to be a non Brother unit. Looks good - we will look into it.

Getta


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe mine is a Silver Reed/Knitmaster/Studio/Singer row counter.
These are obviously easy to fit as I have seen 970 machines for sale with them on before. Here is one on Ebay.....there are others with a buy it now price of £9-95 from China but you often see them going for a lot cheaper so it pays to wait and see what becomes available.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITMASTER-SILVER-REED-ROW-COUNTER-/111131199216?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item19dfef86f0


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I believe mine is a Silver Reed/Knitmaster/Studio/Singer row counter.
> These are obviously easy to fit as I have seen 970 machines for sale with them on before. Here is one on Ebay.....there are others with a buy it now price of £9-95 from China but you often see them going for a lot cheaper so it pays to wait and see what becomes available.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITMASTER-SILVER-REED-ROW-COUNTER-/111131199216?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item19dfef86f0


I have a Studio SK 860 and an SK 160. I tried the row counter on my 970 and it will work with the knitleader as the tripper. How would I go about putting my row counter on my 970? Do you think double sided tape would be strong enough or would I have to insert screws?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lac said:


> I have a Studio SK 860 and an SK 160. I tried the row counter on my 970 and it will work with the knitleader as the tripper. How would I go about putting my row counter on my 970? Do you think double sided tape would be strong enough or would I have to insert screws?


As I have said in the posts above here mine sits on screw heads I believe.
Read my posts and see my picture.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> As I have said in the posts above here mine sits on screw heads I believe.
> Read my posts and see my picture.


Yes, I know yours sits on screw heads, but I don't have them on my 970 and thought I might try double sided tape as I don't want to try putting screw heads on my machine for fear of ruining it. My next thought might be to bring it to a tech person and have him take the top off and apply screw heads so that I can sit the row counter on them. I have been trying to locate the manual row counter made for the 970 but have had no luck.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lac said:


> Yes, I know yours sits on screw heads, but I don't have them on my 970 and thought I might try double sided tape as I don't want to try putting screw heads on my machine for fear of ruining it. My next thought might be to bring it to a tech person and have him take the top off and apply screw heads so that I can sit the row counter on them. I have been trying to locate the manual row counter made for the 970 but have had no luck.


None of the Kh970's had screw heads for a manual row counter from the onset....including mine. My row counter was fitted by a machine mechanic but could be done by anyone that has the knowledge to do so.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

You might try the double sided tape just to see if it works. Another possibility is the stick on velcro. If it sticks to the machine with the soft velcro up, then stick the opposing hook side of the velcro on the underside of the row counter. I remember (vaguely) using the stick on velcro when I had to put a magnet on my machine for knit from screen with DAK.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> You might try the double sided tape just to see if it works. Another possibility is the stick on velcro. If it sticks to the machine with the soft velcro up, then stick the opposing hook side of the velcro on the underside of the row counter. I remember (vaguely) using the stick on velcro when I had to put a magnet on my machine for knit from screen with DAK.


That's a great idea, I will try it. In the mean time I did locate a row counter but he is trying to locate the plate that goes to it. Hope I hear back today.


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

No tape is not a good idea.

The Silver Reed counter seems to be the cleanest option. Actually looks like it belongs to machine. The mounting screws are special screws (Shoulder Screws) not available at local stores. You could use regular nut and bolt, however it would make it permanent and could not be changed to the proper screw at a later time as the drilled hole would be too big.

We are thinking of putting together a kit with proper shoulder screws to mount row counter which would make it removable as it is on most other machines. It would include the proper screws including necessary hardware, a drill template to drill holes, complete instructions, and perhaps the 4 plastic rivets as sometimes they get ruined when removing them. Cost would be under 20 dollars. Row counter itself would be additional if needed or it could be shared if you have a Silver Reed machine with that style rowcounter.


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

There was one, we found it cost was 100 plus!
Please see my later post re row counter ounting.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing that the Ebay link that I put on for a Silver Reed row counter is still at £1-00 (with no bids) I would tend to look at buying one of these and getting the mounts needed from a Silver Reed dealer in order to fit it. I have been able to get new bed ends for an old Knitmaster machine (now Silver Reed) that was smashed in transit so I should think if it's possible to buy these separate then it would be possible to get the mounts for a row counter.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Hate to burst your bubble, but there is already a holder for the row counter for the 970 machines. Possibly they may be rare? But I've seen them. Check with Newton's.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Look....I have found a row counter kit!!!
http://machineknittingetc.com/for-sale.html
Well worth buying at that price......it looks the same as mine.


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Right, newtons gets 90 +dollars for it!


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have just put in the manual row counter that I got from Getta on this site. I had no problem doing the row counter but I am having an awful time trying to put the rivets back on the cover. Has any one done this, were you able to get the rivets back on? I need help ASAP


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

The rivet is a 2 piece. Pull apart. Put the piece, bottom piece in the hole, opening all the way in, then push top -the one see on cover top- piece in. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I just wrote to you. I finally figure out how to do the rivets and I got them all in. Went to use the row counter and it skips numbers. It is faulty and cannot be used. I would like you to either replace it with a new one or refund my money so that I can buy a new one. Please advise.

Lynda


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,

I just saw your message and this post. I was traveling and usually do not check my email regularly.

Yes we do have another unit. I will ship it Tuesday, as tomorrow is a holiday. Can you please return the faulty one to me, so that I can return it for replacement to my dealer?

I am so sorry for your troubles, when I checked it it was working.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Getta,

I will be happy to return the faulty one. If you put it on your machine and run the carriage across you will find that it will skip a row count every so often. Please make sure the replacement you send is in working condition. Please try it on your machine and run the carriage across.

I will need your mailing address to send this back to you. Do you still have my full name and address? If not please e-mail me privately and I will give it to you again. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I have just found and old row counter and wedged it on with blue tack. It is working well for my rib rows, but I will use the sticky pads that I use for sticking up my doorbell for a more permanent solution


----------

